# Bred Heifer Prices



## KitWest (Oct 1, 2014)

FYI - I have compiled Data for sales results for Bred Heifers. As more sale results start to come in I will compile more information. This Data will give you a fair Idea of what prices are doing in your area.

Thanks for Looking

Heifer.PRO


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Stopped in Chugwater once while driving I-25....went to a little restaurant at the exit and had some Chugwater Chili.

Regards, Mike


----------

